# محتار ؟؟؟ .. هندسة بترول أو كيميائية !!



## *AhmeD* (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم أخواني

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة... والمفروض اني اتخصص على نهاية هذا الفصل

وانا بصراحه اميل للكيمياء ... وكنت قبل دخولي للجامعه انوي ادخل تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية ..

لكن بعض الطلبة ما نصحوني على هالتخصص .. وقالوا الافضل انه اتخصص بالبترول لاسباب بعضها المتعلق بالحياة الوظيفية والبعض من الناحية الاكاديمية .. 

فإيش رايكم اخواني ؟؟؟ ....

واتمنى انه تعطوني فكرة عن مجالات العمل بكل تخصص !! ... وفكرة مبسطه عن الدراسة ومدى صعوبتها !

وشكرا لكم ... واسف عالاطالة


----------



## SALEH84 (1 أغسطس 2007)

انا ما راح انصحك باشي معين بس بدي اوضح هالشغلة:
الهندسة الكيميائية تعتبر هندسة عامة اما الهندسة البترولية فهي جزء من الهندسة الكيميائية اي ان المهندس الكيميائي يستطيع العمل في كل المجالات الكيميائية اما الهندسة البترولية فتكون محصورة بالمصافي البترولية والله اعلم


----------



## A.salam Saileh (1 أغسطس 2007)

Alsalam Alykum
I am petroleum Engineer but i advice you to study chemical engineering and you can specailize in petrochemical process engineering at that time you will be a chemical engineer and peroleum engineer at the same time.Good luck​


----------



## حسان85 (2 أغسطس 2007)

أنا بدرس هندسة كيميائية وبنصحك تسجلها لأنها أوسع وأشمل


----------



## حسان85 (2 أغسطس 2007)

أنا بدرس هندسة كيميائية وبنصحك تسجلها لأنها أعم وأشمل


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 أغسطس 2007)

هذ السوال طرح علي قبل 20 سنه ولقد اخترت الهندسه الكيميائيه ولاكن ريت ما اخترت لان الهندسه البتروليه هندسه جديده و مجال العمل فيها وسيع جدا والعالم يدور علي هذا التخصص تستطيع التفوق في مجال البترول اكثر من الكيمياء اخطار الصحيه في الهندسه الكيميائه اكثر بكثير من النفط


----------



## محمود منطاش (5 أغسطس 2007)

انا في هندسه كيميائيه وانصحك بها لانها اشمل من البترول
لو انت اتخرجت من بترول ومش لاقيت شغل في المجال دا مش هتعرف تشتغل في اي مكان تاني
يعني هتبقي بترول وبس
لكن لو انت خريج كيما ممكن تشتغل مهندس عمليات في ابترول(ودا موجود منه كتير)
ولو مش عرفت تشتغل قي البترول ممكن تشتغل في اي مكان تاني
ادويه او بويات او كابلات مصانع حديد وصلب الخ....


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## albelushi010 (24 أغسطس 2007)

أنصحك بالهندسة الكيميائية مثل ماقالوا ألأاخوان كلامهم كله جميل وطيب انا طالب في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية وأخذت تدريب في مصفاة نفط وكان التدريب روعة من حيث غني شفت شو هي الهندسة الكيميائية شفتها أفضل من البترول من ناحية إنك تقدر بالفعل تشتغل كمهندس كيميائي وتادي وظيفة مهندسس بترول ، في هندسة البترول ممكن تشوف مهندس كهربا هو مشرف على حرف بءر معين الدليل على ذلك [أنك كمهندس كيميائي ممكن تشتغل مكان مهندس البترول ، ومن ناحية الدراسة فالهندسة الكيميائية راح تشوف اشساء جديدة مادرستها من قبل بس هذه الأشياء كلها سهلة وسلسة وممكن تصطادها وتفهمها بشكل سريع .................................................... 
وبالتوفيق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عمرعبدالله (24 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم اخوك مهندس تكرير نفط وغاز كيمياوي القسم ممكن اعرف دولتك


----------



## Gladiator2006 (26 أغسطس 2007)

Petrochemical engineer is more interesting chemical engineer


----------



## Elia21 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الفرق ان مهندس البترول مجال عمله على الاكثر في عمليه حفر الابار وقليل من عمليه التكرير اما المهندس الكيمياوي فمجال تخصصه في التكرير النفطي اوسع اضافه الى الصناعات الكيمياويه التي ليس لها حدود مطلقا مطلقا


----------



## علي فاضل يوسف (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اولا اود ان اوضح بما يطلق على الهندسة الكيمياوية وليس الكيميائية لانه يوجد فرق بين الكيميائية والكيمياوية
ثانيا انصحك بالهندسة الكيمياوية لأنه كما قالوا زملائي اشمل واكثر علما


----------



## abousreia (12 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا انصحك بصلاه الاستخاره
ثانيا انا مهندس كيمياء اتخرجت عام 2006 والحمد لله اعمل بمجال الاسمده فى شركه كبيره وبالنسبه لمجال الكيمياء والبترول فهما متقاربان والشغل من عند الله فالاهم انت ميال لايه كنوع الدراسه الاول ثم النظر لفرص العمل


----------



## الطمّاح (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*توكل على الله*

أنا مهندس كيمياء 
وشخصيا أنصحك فيها لأن دراستها فبها تجدد وأشمل من البترولية بكتير


----------



## الطمّاح (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*توكل على الله*

أنا بدرس هندسة كيميائية
وبنصحك فيها اذا خيروك بينها وبين البترول فهي أفضل
والتوفيق من الله


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اذا كنت من احد الدول المنتجة للنفط ...مثل دول الخليج ...الافضل لك ان تتجه الى هندسة النفط...فرص العمل ستكون متاحه اكثر... خلاف ذلك فان الافضل ان تختار الهندسة الكيمياوية (الكيميائية!)


----------



## سودانيه (3 أكتوبر 2007)

اذا كان ماتبحث عنه من اجل العمل فالتوفيق من عندالله (استخروعلى الله توكل)


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (6 أكتوبر 2007)

يا أخي أنا مهندس بترول وانا ارى ان البترول هو صناعة المستقبل ولذلك انصحك به


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## ريزو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

كيمياء اشمل وعموما كله بيعد على نفس القهوه 
الارزاق بيد الله:19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19:


----------

